# rent book..........where to get one



## jigsaw (16 Jun 2007)

hey everyone, i just rented my apartment out and need to get my hands on a rent book for my tennants, does anybody know where i can get one? i know the IPOA do them but you have to be a member which costs 100 euros. does anybody know if eason sell them or can you suggest somewhere else that sells them

thanks in advance


----------



## room305 (16 Jun 2007)

I don't think you need a specific type of book. Just a regular ledger with all the information incl. tenacy details should suffice (at least that's what all the landlords I have had used). You'll have to sign and provide a receipt for each payment received.

Did you manage to sort out this problem?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=426524&postcount=18


----------



## mo3art (16 Jun 2007)

Easons or any decent stationer should stock them.  They cost approx €12 for a small blue book.  Very handy.


----------



## sandrabing (16 Jun 2007)

mo3art said:


> Easons or any decent stationer should stock them. They cost approx €12 for a small blue book. Very handy.


 
only about 2.50 in easons AFAIK for a little red book


----------



## igora (16 Jun 2007)

Hi, 

I use a rent book which I buy in a local newsagent for €1.95. I think it is published by Threshold. It has all the relevant information for Irish tenancies and you can fill in the blanks yourself with specifics.


----------



## Popins (16 Jun 2007)

You can get a rent book from Kings the law stationery  shop on King street  bottom of Capel st. For about 3 euros, they also sell lease agreements too. I could never get them from eastons.


----------



## Ravima (17 Jun 2007)

do you actually need a rent book, if paid by direct debit??


----------



## DonKing (19 Jun 2007)

Yes you do, however if you are totally legit ie pay your taxes, look after your tenant and property and adhere to PRTB regulations then I'd hardly think that soemone woudl come chasing you because you didn't have a rent book in place.

I think a statement of payments posted/handed to your tenant every quarter or so would be sufficient. 

I think this rule of rent books needs to be updated to reflect electronic transfers and tenancy agrrements/contracts. Why do you need to have details on a rent book if you have a contract in place with all these details anyway?


----------

